# Another Baby Step to the Dollars End



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

57 countries hold signing ceremony to set up China-led bank

Probably not many will notice. Like BRICs


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Mark October 20th on your calendar.

That is the date that the U.S. dollar will no longer be the world's primary reserve currency.

This buy-in by 57 countries is just the beginning.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

This does not seem like a baby step to me.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How many dollars make a cord of wood?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How much wood for a case of beer or bottle of brandy??


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Wood, the new monetary system? Water the new Gold?

1895gunner


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We will have to learn to share power, it's not a biggie. There will be some inflation for the US when it happens.

I'm surprised that the Chinese are selling out to TPTB so easily. I expected them to resist more, cyber war, something, before they sold out their population to the world bankers. But I guess the carrot that's being dangled in front of their elite is too juicy to resist.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If the Chinese can resist doing something silly, this may catch on. Dollars are still needed to buy oil..... for now.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Just got into game of thrones this week

House of Stark is 100% correct, Winter is comming


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Mark October 20th on your calendar.
> 
> That is the date that the U.S. dollar will no longer be the world's primary reserve currency.
> 
> This buy-in by 57 countries is just the beginning.


Care to place a $ REAL MONEY wager on that?

Total misinterpretation. China is in a massive bear market. The stock indexes are going straight down. Look at the chart:
SHCOMP Quote - Shanghai Stock Exchange Composite Index - Bloomberg Markets

The China bank & China's interest rate cut were meant to pull China out of the nose dive it is in.
Real Estate and stock market bubble. Tulip madness buying of ANY China IPO . China Stock market is in big trouble and everyone on the planet is fleeing to the safety of US Treasury bonds. Take a look at China stock market sine June 12. That is a scary triple diamond expert only downhill ski slope. Would have to be nuts to jump off the cliff and buy into that bear market.
USA debt is safest bet, which says something about the rest of the world.

US Dollar will be the primary reserve currency for the foreseeable future.

With regard to Oct. 20... Put your $ where your mouth is. I will cover any bet.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Care to place a $ REAL MONEY wager on that?
> 
> Total misinterpretation. China is in a massive bear market. The stock indexes are going straight down. Look at the chart:
> SHCOMP Quote - Shanghai Stock Exchange Composite Index - Bloomberg Markets
> ...


So you have also fallen for "the big fix", I see.

You are trying to compare the tightly controlled, government-manupulated Chinese stock market with the free-for-all, anything goes, corrupt U.S. stock market.

The words "safety" and "U.S. Treasury Bonds" do not belong in the same sentence. The rest of the world are accepting the fact that the U.S. economy, and the U.S. dollar, are tanking, and they are desperately seeking an alternative.

Economic collapse is coming. The days of smoke and mirrors monetary policy are numbered.

It's time to start planning ahead for a non-fiat currency lifestyle. Make a list of bartering items that you should be stockpiling. Liquor is a great one. Ammo. Personal hygiene items. Medicines. Etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

PFT I don't know how old you are. You sound just like I did in 1993/4 after reading a book about the "Great Wreckoning" and in fact that might be the name of the book - don't recall. The book started out with a story I've often used in lecture about a German butcher in the 1920's and 30's. He owned his own shop, did well, and saved (what we'd call) dollars every day so his son could go to a good college. When his son turned 18 they went to the bank, pulled out ever "dollar" and had just enough to pay for a nice dinner before he enlisted in the German army. Over 30 years and that story still sits with me and I still forsee that someday our dollar will be worth a dinner instead of a college education, but alas that is not *October 20, 2015.* I'd suggest seriously and calmly don't suggest someone who disagrees has "fallen" for anything. I just have been watching it for a very long time, and eventually it will collapse its just not that close.



PatriotFlamethrower said:


> So you have also fallen for "the big fix", I see.
> 
> You are trying to compare the tightly controlled, government-manupulated Chinese stock market with the free-for-all, anything goes, corrupt U.S. stock market.
> 
> ...


----------

